# Female Cockatiels Scream All Day



## lauralithe

I have this problem that just recently started with my two cockatiels. I have had Peaches and cream since they were weaned 4+ years a go. My babies are extremely friendly and enjoy spending time with me. 

In the past they have both made an average amount of noise as far as cockatiels go. They "sing" (horribly!) in the morning, and chirp at night before bedtime. But more recently, they have started this horrible screaming! 

They scream when I come home. They scream when I walk by them. They scream even when I'm not in the room, and they scream when my roommates walk by. In the past they did not do this, and it is beginning to drive me insane. I try not to give them attention when they do this, as I do not wish to reinforce the screaming. Peaches and Cream, do, however, have PLENTY of out-of-cage time and get attention every single day. I haven't changed the amount of time I spend with them.

One more piece to this is that Peaches has been laying eggs and making all kinds of ridiculous mating noises. Could she be trying to mate with me? Could her hormones be causing her to initiate the screaming fests? Cream is definitely also female (vet confirmed), and isn't displaying any mating behavior. Peaches seems to start the screaming, and Cream chimes in.

My questions are as follows:

Why are they doing this?

What should I do with the eggs?

Is there any way to deter this behavior?

I do apologize if these questions have been answered before. I am new to this forum, so hello, and thank you all very much in advanced.

Sincerely,
Concerned mom of two cockatiels


----------



## Coopersmom

ThE only reason I know for the screaming is they want more attention. Cooper used to scream all the time but when I started taking him out more he stopped. But if they get a lit of time outside the cage I'm not sure the only thing I could say is just ignore them when they do it. :-/ sorry hopefully someone esle could help more


----------



## MeanneyFids

if they lay eggs, leave them where they are. do not throw them out. that will only make them lay more. so just leave them until they get bored of them.

i agree with coopersmom. most likely its attention they want.

but is there something new in their environment? anything at all. could even be a new picture frame, sock, magnet, something silly and harmless thats scaring them.


----------



## tielfan

There are things you can do to reduce the breeding hormones, which might or might not help eliminate the screaming. The thread at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678 talks about hormone reduction techniques. The "long nights" treatment is usually the most effective technique but it takes about a week to see any effects.


----------



## lauralithe

I have been removing the eggs because Peaches lays them on the floor and they always manage to get cracked ... I was avoiding the whole stench thing, but I will try that. Thank you for your replies!


----------



## tielfan

If you want to, you can buy fake eggs online at http://theeggshop.com/ I have a set and they're quite realistic, and they never crack because they're made of plastic.


----------



## Riccochez

My female was laying eggs all the time and I tossed them because - as you said - she would crack them and after a few days they would start to stink. 
I didn't do the fake eggs and she kept on laying eggs (a clutch every 1-4 weeks) but she wasn't the best mother anyhow since she never sat on them :/ 

And welcome to the forum


----------



## lauralithe

Maybe I will invest in these fake eggs! Thanks you guys.


----------



## Archie.n.Emilio

I'm also having the same problem. My Archie Girl became a real screamer when Emilio flew away. She was so quiet when he was around and he made enough noise for the both of them. Since he left she has been screaming the house down. Since she laid her eggs she has shut up altogether but now i see she is slowly becoming bored of them and is slowly starting her screaming again.
The problem is, she is in love with my brother and as much attention as i give her she only wants him. She demands to see him, sometimes pacing up and down outside his door screaming for him to open up. Sometimes i take her in to see him and if i try to take her out she will bite me repeatedly VERY HARD and VERY FAST on my fingers.
Is the only solution to get her another male as the current males in this house are going to evict her if she starts up again?


----------



## roxy culver

Archie.n.Emilio, you don't have to get her a male, you can get her another hen as a friend. Girls get on just fine most of the time and then you wouldn't end up with babies either.


----------

